# barrel racers...ready go!!!!!!!!!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey post vids of you and you horse barrel racing:shock::lol::shock::lol::shock::shock::lol:


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

heres some old ones...




 




workin with a horse on the 1st barrel




 
and another vid...




 
...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow your VERY good!!! how many seconds are you running them in??


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

And took this one yesterday...




 

The Buckskin runs anywhere from 1D to 4D times. It all depends on who and how he's being ridden.

And the Palomino...I have no idea. Never been timed. He'd prolly be a 4D horse. Thank yoU!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

how come you arent competeing anymore? you guys are great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow you are really good at barrell racing. amazing!!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> how come you arent competeing anymore? you guys are great!!!!!!!!!!!!


I no longer want to ride for his owner. Thank you though!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Buckoff i love the last video in your first post! its great


----------

